# Wrestler, entertainer Chyna is dead at 45



## Xue Sheng (Apr 21, 2016)

Wrestler, entertainer Chyna is dead at 45



> Joan Laurer, the groundbreaking female wrestler known as Chyna, has died.
> Police in Redondo Beach, California, confirm that Laurer, 45, was found dead in her apartment on Wednesday. Police say they were notified by a friend who went to check on her and found Laurer unresponsive. The cause of death is under investigation, but police say there are no signs of foul play.


----------



## ShawnP (Apr 21, 2016)

i just posted in the lounge...
Chyna, WWE wrestler and entertainer, dead at 45 - CNN.com


----------



## Tames D (Apr 21, 2016)

.


----------



## Buka (Apr 22, 2016)

.


----------

